# Northern Ky/cincinnati Area Spring Rally (big Bone Lick)



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

There are a few of us getting together at Big Bone lick state park (insert name joke here). I will be arriving April 10th and staying unitl April 13th. I'm pretty sure Outbackmac and Whodey are going. Right guys? Anyone else care to join us?

Big Bone Lick state park


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

We're in and I do believe Outbackmac is also in. Now to think about it, "Alice" (my sister and her family) and my friends "SOB" are also attending. How many does it take for a rally? Might already have a mini-rally going and didn't even know it.

Mike


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Hot Dog....

The DW and I plan to attend this mini-rally. We will make five so that shoud qualify as a mini-rally right?

This is shaping up to be our first trip in the new Outback. That said, I may be de-winterizing it at the Campground. Is that allowed? Can you old Pros help out and walk a newbie through the process?

Lookin forward to our first Outback trip. See you there.

T & V

P.S. I assume we make our own reservation at the campground?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Vicki & Tim said:


> Hot Dog....
> 
> The DW and I plan to attend this mini-rally. We will make five so that shoud qualify as a mini-rally right?
> 
> ...


Excellent! Glad to have you. Yes you need to make reservations. This place does fill up on a regular basis so you might want to get in as soon as possible. 
Be happy to help with the de-winterizing too.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Vicki & Tim, glad to hear you're going to join in. De-winterizing won't be a problem. Most of the anti-freeze will go in the grey tank anyway, so you can just dump when you leave. The other little bit from your low point drains will just drain on the ground, which is bio-degradable. Make your reservations soon, like Bob said, does fill up fast. We are in the first loop. Go to reserveamerica.com to make reservations. Site 12 is still availble, which is closest, sites 61 & 62, are available also, but a little further away. Not sure what sites kyoutback and outbackmac have, but we're in sites 7, 8 (Alice), 55 (SOB) & 56 (my cousins).

Mike


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

whodey said:


> Vicki & Tim, glad to hear you're going to join in. De-winterizing won't be a problem. Most of the anti-freeze will go in the grey tank anyway, so you can just dump when you leave. The other little bit from your low point drains will just drain on the ground, which is bio-degradable. Make your reservations soon, like Bob said, does fill up fast. We are in the first loop. Go to reserveamerica.com to make reservations. Site 12 is still availble, which is closest, sites 61 & 62, are available also, but a little further away. Not sure what sites kyoutback and outbackmac have, but we're in sites 7, 8 (Alice), 55 (SOB) & 56 (my cousins).
> 
> Mike


Just reserved site #12 !! We're ready to go !!
Really looking forward to meeting y'all ( I WAS born in KY ! )

Vicki


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Vicki & Tim said:


> Vicki & Tim, glad to hear you're going to join in. De-winterizing won't be a problem. Most of the anti-freeze will go in the grey tank anyway, so you can just dump when you leave. The other little bit from your low point drains will just drain on the ground, which is bio-degradable. Make your reservations soon, like Bob said, does fill up fast. We are in the first loop. Go to reserveamerica.com to make reservations. Site 12 is still availble, which is closest, sites 61 & 62, are available also, but a little further away. Not sure what sites kyoutback and outbackmac have, but we're in sites 7, 8 (Alice), 55 (SOB) & 56 (my cousins).
> 
> Mike


Just reserved site #12 !! We're ready to go !!
Really looking forward to meeting y'all ( I WAS born in KY ! )

Vicki
[/quote]

Great! It'll be a lot of fun. The pic in Whodey's signature is from Big Bone last year when the VW bus campers were there having a rally. You can just see one in the background. What part of KY were you born?


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Covignton KY........good German girl!


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Vicki & Tim glad you can join in. This will be a blast. The pic in my signature is from Big Bone last year, that is site 7, DW's favorite. At least the grass will be a little greener than last year









Mike


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I guess ive been sleeping first i saw this post. Glad to see were getting intrest in this part of town


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow! This is next week. Came up on me quick. Really looking forward to going. This will be our first time out this year.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Picking up trailer tomorrow to get her ready for next weekend. We will bi arriving on thursday when is everyone else coming in?


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

We will be having a potluck dinner Saturday evening. We already have a pasta salad, baked beans, a oriental salad. Everyone is on their own when it comes to meat. Can't believe its next weekend already. Haven't even started getting camper ready yet. This is going to be one busy weekend. We will be having my son's 9th b-day party Saturday afternoon. You all are more than welcome to come by and have some cake and ice cream.

Mike


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey guys, have not been on the site in a while. Would site 35 be too far away from everyone? Hope everyone got through the winter okay!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Brad book it make it work Get there or be square


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Brad said:


> Hey guys, have not been on the site in a while. Would site 35 be too far away from everyone? Hope everyone got through the winter okay!


It's a small campground. You will be more than a stones throw away ( at least with my rag arm). But definitely walking distance.

I will be there Thursday. DW and at least one DS will be there Friday afternoon.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

Just saw this thread. Dang. Is it too late to reserve a spot?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

kentucky dnr home page big bone

Go to this link still sites open dont be lazy TONY


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Tony do you know about the rally in june?


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Heading down Friday early afternoon. The rest of the fam will be down in the evening. Just checked and only 6 sites left in cg.

Mike


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

It can't come soon enough! First trip with brand new TT !
We are arriving Friday late afternoon/evening. Need to work at least a half day!
I'll get with DH and see what dish we would like to add. Is there a community place to set up for dinner or do we "graze" ?
And if there's cake, I'll be there!!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We will work out details Friday over a adult beverage. Up at whodey's site there is enough room for a few tables, besides who needs a invite for mikes place


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello fellow NKy/Cinti Area Outbackers,

The DW wants to load the bulk of our "stuff" into the TT tonight (Monday). I think she is anxious to finally use this new Toy. I will be loading the bike tonight to make sure the ramp I built works okay but given the forecast, I am not sure we will be bringing it along this weekend.

We are still trying to figure out what dish to bring for sharing. Probably going to be fresh fruit. We figure the kids will like that and it appears there are plenty of salads already.

I am hoping to de-winterize before arriving at the CG but it may happen AT the CG. Should arrive at the CG by mid-afternoon.

In all seriousness. we are both very anxious to attend our first Outback Rally, even if it is only a small one. We can't wait to meet the locals.

Tim (& Vicki)


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I got mine de-winterized over the weekend. DW is starting to clean inside and pack. I've really been looking forward to this but I'm a little disappointed with the forecast. 70's today and tomorrow. 48 and rain by Saturday.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Looking forward to this weekend. Forcast in my world in sunny and dry after a Miller lite ot a TNT


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

The forecast I am seeing is sunny and warm with a Bud Select AND/or a Makers in hand(s).

But, seriously, the forecast is getting better. Looks like maybe the wetness will be here and gone by Friday PM. With highs at least in the 50s.

SIDES FOR SATURDAY - Talked to my cousin, she is going to bring assorted snacks (chips, pretzels, etc.) Like Vicki & Tim stated, looks like we will have enough "salads".

Mike


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

All hitched, packed and ready to roll. Looking forward to a great weekend with old friends and meeting some new ones. So what if it's going to be cold and rainy.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Well the weather wasnt the greatest, but a good time was had by all iam sure. If not for the baileys and coffee this may have been a cold weekend.

New outbackers vicki and tim was there for the first camping trip in there nes 5er fantastic people.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

True, the weather wasn't the greatest, but when you are with good people, it just doesn't matter. Had a wonderful time and meeting Vicki & Tim was just a bonus. Can't wait for the next trip, so when and where? I can't wait till Memorial Day.

Mike


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

We had a fantastic weekend! The first weekend with the new Outback in the company of such great people made the experience that much better. Thanks to all of you that helped me flip a switch, turn a screw and especially to Jerry with the help with the tanks......

Sorry Jerry...I will be back at Holmans this week to get that fixed!

We are now planning to do the Natural Springs trip. the DW is in charge of selecting the campsite. (Can you believe she passed up a trip to Palm Springs, CA to go camping! I think she is nuts)

Now we have to give consideration to the Memorial Day Weekend too!

VICTIM


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Big Bone Spring 08

Here are some pics, I hope this works.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Vicki & Tim said:


> We had a fantastic weekend! The first weekend with the new Outback in the company of such great people made the experience that much better. Thanks to all of you that helped me flip a switch, turn a screw and especially to Jerry with the help with the tanks......
> 
> Sorry Jerry...I will be back at Holmans this week to get that fixed!
> 
> ...


You can have my site, and I'll take your trip to Palm Springs.

It was great meeting you guys. Seemed like we knew each other for a long time. Looking forward to the next get together. 









Our Pictures from the rally


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

I wonder who's cute beagle that is?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

big bone

Here are our pics


----------

